# Was able to order 622



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Spent 15 minutes on hold but was able to order 622 for $299. Upgrading from 6000 so April rebate wouldn't apply. Installation scheduled for Feb. 9 -- we'll see if they show up.

I don't have to return the 6000, just deactivate it. I asked for Dish 1000 because my legacy twin 500 will need switches and LNBs. CSR would only say I'd get new switches. My 61.5 dish only feeds one receiver now and I want it to feed my 301 as well. We have local sides on 61.5 and mirrored on 129 so they should do that for me if they don't give me Dish 1000.

Can't do anything about new HD channels and our Chicago HD locals until the 622 has been installed. Then I have to call back and order them. 

I'm happy just so long as I get my ABC O&O feed of the Super Bowl on Sunday in MPEG2.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

So what is your install date?


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Feb 17th here. Seems most people are getting install dates of Feb 17 - Feb 23. Definitely sounds delayed a bit.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Called at 5:30am pst. Used options to get tech asst. Wait time less than 2 min. Very helpful advanced tech. Placed order with scheduled install 2/21 noon-5pm. 18 month commit. Went a lot smoother than I anticipated.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Ordered mine this morning at 7:45AM. They gave me an install date of Feb. 25.
They said a tech had to install it. Paid my $299 by credit card.


----------



## dhaberer (Feb 1, 2006)

guess i should have called earlier. On hold now with a wait time "Greater than 15 minutes". Hopefully that doesn't mean it's more than an hour or so.


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

got install date of feb 6th, funny thing is i just leased a 211 on jan 17th through the lease program and still this 622 was approved.


----------



## dhaberer (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok, not too bad. Wait actually was only around 15 minutes. Got mine ordered. PUt a $1 hold on my credit card which I'll get back in three days. Won't charge until they do the install. My install will be on the 21st of February. Not soon enough but ok with me since I'm headed on vacation next week.

Wasn't aware of the new HD programming packages. Upgraded my 120 with locals to the HDSilver with locals. Can't wait to finally put my plasma to use. Time to sell my 522 and OTA HD receiver now.

edit:
now that I think about it, I should drop my locals with Dish. I get them all OTA and now I can record them with the 622. Once everything works fine I should be able to do that. I'm also in an area where I get locals OTA from Austin and San Antonio, so I have failover in case one station goes down.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

dhaberer said:


> PUt a $1 hold on my credit card which I'll get back in three days. Won't charge until they do the install.


Wow, some people are reporting an immediate $299 charge to their credit card.

WHY ONLY 90 DAY WARRANTY?


----------



## dhaberer (Feb 1, 2006)

i was told a 90-day warrantee on the install. I'm not sure if that includes the equipment or not. But they did specifically say "on the install", whatever that means.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Leased receivers don't really need a warranty since the owner is responsible for replacement.


----------



## jgui (Dec 6, 2003)

Scheduled for install on the 22nd.  CSR says that Dish will ship the 622 to my house and that is why the install is scheduled for 3 weeks from now. If I get it sooner, i should call back and reschedule the install. Finally took the plunge - passed on the 921 and 942 - can't wait to unload the 6000.

CSR says they are charging my credit card today. I guess because they are shipping the unit today??

Also, installer is supposed to upgrade my sw64 and legacy LNBs.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

dhaberer said:


> now that I think about it, I should drop my locals with Dish. I get them all OTA and now I can record them with the 622. Once everything works fine I should be able to do that. I'm also in an area where I get locals OTA from Austin and San Antonio, so I have failover in case one station goes down.


If you drop your locals, the OTA local information would NOT be in your EPG. Also you won't be able to record two locals at the same time and if you are running in Dual mode, TV2 won't have access to live OTA locals.


----------



## mikehaj (Dec 15, 2005)

I went with the Bronze package for $54.99 + $6.00 lease fee. Supposedly this will be the total cost as long as I have it hooked up to my phone line--I forgot to ask about local HDs, the site says this is an additional $5.99.

The CSR wanted to charge an additional $6.00 'HD enabling fee' but after 5 mins of research realized that this was not necessary if one of the HD packages are ordered.

I already have a Dish-1000 and was hoping to just have them ship the 622 and do the 'install' myself--reducing the wait for an install appointment. But I'm replacing an 811 and 510 so they need an installer to come out and setup the dual tuner.

Install date of 2/25 in Southern California.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

mikehaj said:


> I went with the Bronze package for $54.99 + $6.00 .


Isn't the bronze package $49.99?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

+$5 for locals


----------



## Neilh (Nov 22, 2005)

Ordered my 622 this AM, 299.99 charged to my card, plus 6.00 per month for lease plus 5.98 month for DVR service at time of activation. Set for 2/25 install


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Got mine just a few minutes ago. Total time from dial to complete about 15 minutes. install on the 12th.


----------



## Neilh (Nov 22, 2005)

Is everybody paying the lease and dvr fees????


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

dhaberer said:


> now that I think about it, I should drop my locals with Dish. I get them all OTA and now I can record them with the 622. Once everything works fine I should be able to do that. I'm also in an area where I get locals OTA from Austin and San Antonio, so I have failover in case one station goes down.


Speaking from experiece, you'll want to keep locals. 
1) OTA do break at times. What will you do if you local station's transmitter craps out during your fav show? or during the big game? it happens. 
2) OTA is only good for 1 record, so say you like 3 shows on at the same time (I currently have this happening on Wed at 9pm with Criminal Minds, Lost and Bones). With only OTA, you have NO option to catch the other network shows, not will you have locals on another set
3) no epg as stated previously.

it's not worth $5 in savings unless you watch almost no TV, but if that is the case, why are you buying HD? There are a lot of scenarios I could paint for ya, where you'd miss out on what you could do by not having locals  Personally I can't wait to have locals so I can record 3 HD network shows at once


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Ordered 622 at 11:30 AM after 10 minute hold. Installation scheduled for Feb 21.


----------



## garcher (Feb 1, 2006)

I called at 8am PST -- was on hold for just over 15 mins as the recording said. I ordered a 622 to replace my 301 -- I'm keeping the 501 for the older TV (non-HD) and I'll use the dual tuner component of the 622 for the 3rd TV.

Installation date is MARCH 7th!!! AND the installer is bringing all the equipment. No price surprises here, though they frist wanted to charge me a credit card fee of $5.00 then decided to waive it as it was a special promotion, yet they wouldn't let me put the $299 onto my bill  

If I return the 301 to them within 45 days of the install of the 622 I'll get a $25 credit back -- they will send me all the shipping materials + pre-paid return lables.

No other surprises here, I have to pay an additional DVR fee of $5.95 as I'll have two DVRs now, but everthing else is as I've read in these forums.

Ohh well, at least I can get the local NBC (channel 11.1 here in SJ) OTA in HD with simple rabbit ears -- my wife will get to watch Olympics in HD, but no superbowl in HD for me :-(

Gary


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Called through to HD tech support this morning took about 1 minute. Tech seems to be cluefull. I told her I wanted to purchase the 622 which wasn’t a problem ($768). However it would have to be installed by a tech (totally dumb since when they see my set up they won’t touch it), I didn’t have a choice. Scheduled for February 23 8-12. The only problem is I pay annually so they needed to convert some of the packages I get to monthly (HD and Sport).


----------



## PAULSTORM (Nov 1, 2005)

BillJ said:


> Spent 15 minutes on hold but was able to order 622 for $299. Upgrading from 6000 so April rebate wouldn't apply. Installation scheduled for Feb. 9 -- we'll see if they show up.
> 
> I don't have to return the 6000, just deactivate it. I asked for Dish 1000 because my legacy twin 500 will need switches and LNBs. CSR would only say I'd get new switches. My 61.5 dish only feeds one receiver now and I want it to feed my 301 as well. We have local sides on 61.5 and mirrored on 129 so they should do that for me if they don't give me Dish 1000.
> 
> ...


Fellow 6000 owner here with some questions:

So, with that upgrade from a 6000 for $299--do you have to lease instead of own it? If so, what's the lease fee? Did you own or lease your 6000?

Also, regarding the April rebate--what kind of benefit, if any, is there of buying in April instead of now if you're upgrading from a 6000?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to wait on hold for 10 minutes and it took the CSR awhile to put the order in, but I was finally able to order a 622. Unfortunately, the earliest an install is available in my area is March 4th. 

The CSR said that the 622 would arrive in 7-10 business days. Hopefully I can install it myself so I don't have to wait to recieve the new channels.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

So are the people who are ordering the 622 now new subscribers? It seems alot of people are disregarding the $200 rebate date. True?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well in the case you don't have a 921 or 942, ordering now makes sense.


----------



## dmjung (May 9, 2004)

Ordered this afternoon and our install date is 2/22 in central Texas...

My wife spent a fair amount of time on the phone talking to four different people, but that may have been the blind leading the blind.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

PAULSTORM said:


> Fellow 6000 owner here with some questions:
> 
> So, with that upgrade from a 6000 for $299--do you have to lease instead of own it? If so, what's the lease fee? Did you own or lease your 6000?
> 
> ...


I own the 6000. Paid around $450 five years ago. Will lease 622. If I've been given correct info, $5 additional receiver fee for my 301 will stop because you get one "free" receiver, so that will offset the lease fee. With the rapid changes in receivers at this point I'd rather not invest $650 or more to own a 622.

April rebate only applies if you have a 921 or 942. $299 is the best deal you're going to get on a 622 if you have a 6000.


----------



## PAULSTORM (Nov 1, 2005)

BillJ said:


> I own the 6000. Paid around $450 five years ago. Will lease 622. If I've been given correct info, $5 additional receiver fee for my 301 will stop because you get one "free" receiver, so that will offset the lease fee. With the rapid changes in receivers at this point I'd rather not invest $650 or more to own a 622.
> 
> April rebate only applies if you have a 921 or 942. $299 is the best deal you're going to get on a 622 if you have a 6000.


Thanks for the info Bill.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I ordered today and I'm a new subscriber. The install isn't until 2/15, but they already charged my credit card. Is this normal?

I'm not trying to be racist here, but I've called Dish 4 times and have yet to talk to anyone that understands and speaks english fluently.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

I played CSR roulette today and got shut out this morning. I was told I could only get a 942 for the $299 lease deal. The Rep told me I had to call a retailer and BUY a 622. Got busy and didn't call back until after 1:00 PST. Went thru the tech support side and got a helpful woman that answered all my questions and signed me up. She even told me that if I waited until April, I'd qualify for the $200 rebate and keep my 942 (which I own). So far so good, until the install date was scheduled - first available in my area is _MARCH 20TH!_ So, I cancelled the order. If I have to wait until then, I'll wait until April 1st since I'll be on a cruise on the suggested install date.

Oh well.


----------



## Iwant622 (Feb 2, 2006)

I called around 5:30pm EST and was told no 622's were available. Called again around 7:00pm and was told 622's were available for purchase, but not lease. No info on when the lease option could happen.

Should I try again?


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I called in at 4:30am mst this morning and waited about 20 minutes on hold-no biggie, I just napped listening to the elevator music until someone came on. Took about 25 minutes to go through the order and the CSR definately had documentation in front of her since she read most of it to me. She was very helpful and thanked me for being patient (me patient? If I was I would have waited until April 1 to get the rebate. :lol: ) She told me I was the first one who ordered the 622 from her. Don't know if that's good or bad. My installation is scheduled for next saturday the 11th 8-12. I was told the local retailer would be bringing the equipment to my house. 

Anyone have any tips on asking the installer to run another line for me (preferrably without charging me extra but I am prepared to pay). I have a 921 that I want to hook up-I don't want it to become an expensive book end just yet.  

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s iwant622

Lots of stuff going on.. Lots of confusion. Lots of calls.... I would try again.


----------



## patrickpiteo (May 10, 2005)

Virus said:


> I ordered today and I'm a new subscriber. The install isn't until 2/15, but they already charged my credit card. Is this normal?
> 
> I'm not trying to be racist here, but I've called Dish 4 times and have yet to talk to anyone that understands and speaks english fluently.


Welcome to *D!:lol:


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

well ordered my 622 this morning and had a install date of Feb 6th, just got the dreaded phone call from dish saying they will have to push the install date back to feb. 25th.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

pajer said:


> well ordered my 622 this morning and had a install date of Feb 6th, just got the dreaded phone call from dish saying they will have to push the install date back to feb. 25th.


well...that really stinks pajer


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I wouldn't be suprised if mine got pushed back either. The CSR originally said mid march. When I complained, she said Feb. 15th.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

While I hope it doesn't happen, I suspect as install dates come and go, we'll hear some more stories about delayed installs... time will tell (always does)....


----------



## LongDukDong (Nov 16, 2005)

I called this morning at 8:30 AM Pacific time and dialed for tech support. No wait time and the CSR was some located in the U.S. (I asked). He knew what the VIP 622 was and went through the details on the promotion which is called "Dishin it up". Thanks for the tip guys on calling a tech support CSR. The CSR didn't mention anything about a lease fee but I do have to pay $6.00 HD outlet fee since this is an additional receiver and not a replacement plus $5.98 DVR fee. He also mentioned that since this is a dual tuner receiver, it had to be connected to a phone line or they would charge an additional $5.00 fee. I explained that I didn't have a phone jack near the TV and he said the installer will provide one for free. I would assume this is one of those wireless jacks you plug in to an electrical outlet but I am skeptical that it will be free. One thing I have not seen mentioned yet in this thread is the 18 month comittment to get the $299 lease deal. There is a $240 cancelllation fee or $13.30 per month for remaining months if Dish is cancelled prior to 18 months. Did everyone else have to make this comittment?


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

LongDukDong said:


> I One thing I have not seen mentioned yet in this thread is the 18 month comittment to get the $299 lease deal. There is a $240 cancelllation fee or $13.30 per month for remaining months if Dish is cancelled prior to 18 months. Did everyone else have to make this comittment?


yes, I did and from other response on the boards most people did for the lease deal. I look at it this way-Dish has the best programming available and best PQ so I can't see switching to cable or DTV.

Craig


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Yes, the CSR told me about the 18 month commitment and the cancellation fee, which is no problem. I've been with Dish for nearly five years and don't foresee switching to something else.


----------



## joenj (Feb 2, 2006)

lakebum431 said:


> So what is your install date?


 I am in New Jersey and install date is April 3!!!!!!!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Just got the dreaded call. My Feb. 9 installation not possible due to delays in shipping the 622. Rescheduled for Feb. 23. Let's hope they don't change it again.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

mwgiii said:


> Wow, some people are reporting an immediate $299 charge to their credit card.


That's what they did with me... my CC was charged yesterday morning even though they say the soonest install is 2/25


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Woke up early this morning. Thought about all you guys ordering a receiver that may have just as many problems as the 921 due to pushing it out the door too early. Felt very sad. Rolled over and went back to sleep. :sleeping: Dreamed of my little 811 which picks up both analog and digital locals! 
Will watch for further developments. Maybe about the time I get my tax refund I'll jump in.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

audiomaster said:


> Woke up early this morning. Thought about all you guys ordering a receiver that may have just as many problems as the 921 due to pushing it out the door too early. Felt very sad. Rolled over and went back to sleep. :sleeping: Dreamed of my little 811 which picks up both analog and digital locals!
> Will watch for further developments. Maybe about the time I get my tax refund I'll jump in.


The 942 is a stable receiver for the most part, I've never had any significant issues with it. Since the 622 is basically a MPEG4 version of the 942, I would not expect it to be significantly different than the 942. The 942 is *nothing* like the 921, not even close. And I don't think the 622 will be either.


----------

